# About Snake Crane Wing Chun (  )



## ccwayne (Jan 5, 2012)

&#8203;Snake Crane Wing Chun is a very low profile tributary of Wing Chun in the past 150 years because of the governing rules(Snake Crane Wing Chun Mun &#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149;&#38272. It becomes a Law's family oriented since the grandfather of Master Law Chiu Wing, GM Law Tiu Wen in Qing dynasty, learned the skills from 'Sun Kam', RedBoat. In this lineage, they mainly uphold and prolong the skills in his family instead of promoting. Now, Master Law Chiu Wing is over 80 years old and Qing dynasty was over in the early of last century. He has only three daughters without intention to succeed, and put it open to public four years ago.

All traditional forms of Snake Crane Wing Chun(SCWC) retaining a lot of imitations of Snake and Crane movement. Snake movement is on softness(sticking hand), while Crane movement is on hardness(power bridge)&#65288;&#34503;&#32399;&#40372;&#38914;&#65289;. 'Softness', 'Following', 'Imperturbability' and 'Convergence' are the four keys to SCWC. All the forms in SCWC are hardware&#65288;&#22871;&#36335;&#65289; and need software&#65288;&#24515;&#27861;&#65289; to drive.

An interview had been made in March last year on the 'Territory-wide Survey of Intagible Culture Heritage in Hong Kong' conducted by the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology.

Below, there are six links to the slideshare.net relating to this lineage and some had been posted in Chinese in the 'New Martial Hero Magazine', Hong Kong before, now re-edited.


1) The evolution of Wing Chun in last sixty years (in Hong Kong)

http://www.slideshare.net/ccwayne/the-evolution-of-wing-chun-in-last-sixty-years-in-hong-kong


2) History - Snake Crane Wing Chun Mun

http://www.slideshare.net/ccwayne/history-snake-crane-wing-chun-mun


3) Snake Crane Wing Chun : Three forms, Twin knives and One pole

http://www.slideshare.net/ccwayne/snake-crane-wing-chun-three-forms-twin-knives-and-one-pole


4) The formation of Snake Crane Wing Chun Martial Arts Association 2009-01-08

http://www.slideshare.net/ccwayne/t...e-wing-chun-martial-arts-association-20090108


5) Conservation snake crane wing chun mun 20080707-1

http://www.slideshare.net/ccwayne/conservation-snake-crane-wing-chun-mun-200807071


6) Territory-wide Survey of Intangible Culture Heritage in Hong Kong : Snake Crane Wing Chun ( &#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149; )

http://www.slideshare.net/ccwayne/territorywide-survey-of-intangible-culture-heritage-in-hong-kong


Finally, please also take a moment to read and visit the following links. Then you will find more information about 'Snake Crane Wing Chun'( &#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149; )

A). Snake Crane Wing Chun facebook's wall: (with videos on SiuLimTau, ChumKiu and WoodenDummy now.  More will be added in the future.)


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002994052797


B). Snake Crane Wing Chun's page :

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Snake...7054;&#39636;&#32946;&#26371;/165747543494748



C). Website of Snake Crane Wing Chun Yung Kwok Wing Athletic Association :

http://www.scwc.com.hk/SCWC



===================================



&#24291;&#24030;&#35424;&#26149;(GuangZhou Wing Chun) in Wikipedia
________________________________________
The following link is the GuangZhou Wing Chun ( &#24291;&#24030;&#35424;&#26149; ) in Wikipedia,

http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/&#24291;&#24030;&#35424;&#26149;&#25331;

Clicking the link will display the following :
---------------------------------------------------------------
&#24291;&#24030;&#35424;&#26149;&#25331;

&#24291;&#24030;&#35424;&#26149;&#25331;&#20134;&#31281;&#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149;&#25331;&#12289;&#38446;&#22855;&#23665;&#35424;&#26149;&#25331;&#65292;&#26159;&#35424;&#26149;&#25331;&#30340;&#19968;&#20998;&#25903;&#12290;
---------------------------------------------------------------


Compare the lineage of GuangZhou Wing Chun with the lineage of Snake Crane Wing Chun
=== ===========================================
GuangZhou Wing Chun :

SunKam -- FungSiuChing -- YuenKayShan -- SungNung(GoungZhouWC/ SnakeCraneWC/ YuenKaySanWC)
&#30003;&#37670;       --       &#39342;&#23569;&#38738;      --      &#38446;&#22855;&#23665;        --        &#23697;&#33021;&#65288; &#24291;&#24030;&#35424;&#26149; / &#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149; / &#38446;&#22855;&#23665;&#35424;&#26149; &#65289;

(FungSiuChing : SunKam early year disciple)

Snake Crane Wing Chun :

ChiSin -- SunKam -- LawTiuWen -- LawTingChau -- LawChiuWing(Snake Crane Wing Chun)
&#33267;&#21892;    --     &#30003;&#37670;   --     &#32645;&#24716;&#38642;     --     &#32645;&#23450;&#21608;        --       &#32645;&#26157;&#27054;   &#65288;&#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149;&#65289;

(LawTiuWen : SunKam late year disciple)

=== ===========================================
From the Wikipedia, GuangZhou Wing Chun also named Snake Crane Wing Chun or Yuen Kay Shan Wing Chun.

Compared with the Snake Crane Wing Chun, both of them are still using the old naming terms on their techniques. Also, the three forms of them are very similar and they use the same name on their twin knieves "YeeGeKimYeungDuMingDao&#65288;&#20108;&#23383;&#25297;&#32650;&#22890;&#21629;&#20992;&#65289;".

Compared with other lineages not from Sun Kam, there are very big differences on the forms, on the technique and techniques names, on the weapon forms and weapon names, on the stances and etc.

If the information on the '&#24291;&#24030;&#35424;&#26149;&#25331;'(GuangZhou Wing Chun) in Wikipedia is valid, it is clear that the two inter-related lineages traced back to Sun Kam are really called 'Snake Crane Wing Chun' in Qing dynasty.


 =============================

*Old pictures (3rd generation of Snake Crane Wing Chun)*
​
The two old pictures below of young aged 'Law Chiu Wing' and of his disciples 'Chan Wing Chan, now aged 71 and Cheung Chi To' sparring. The picture on the wall is Grandmaster 'Law Tiu Wen', he got the skills from RedBoat 'Sun Kam', and shows that he is the third generation of Snake Crane Wing Chun ( &#34503;&#40372;&#35424;&#26149;&#19977;&#20659; ).


----------



## bully (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting reading, do you perform Shi Er San Shou (&#21313;&#20108;&#25955;&#25163;12 free hands) before Siu Lim Tao in Snake style?


----------



## Eric_H (Jan 8, 2012)

Alright I'll bite, what's with the skeleton is the last photo? He going for a Dracula kung-fu deal or something?


----------

